# Latest design



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Slingshot Family,

Finally the awaited princess arrived! My daughter Zorka was born. First child and first grandchild. Our greatest and latest design.

























Thanks for watching,

Mark


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

You are blessed, Mark!! Congrats!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

You are blessed, Mark!! Congrats!!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Looks like a beautiful design to me!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

A very efficient ammo, I can see. Cheers!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations Mark!!! She’s a beauty


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you very much! Have a great slingshot weekend


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Well done Tremo! Congrats - thats a cool design to spend a lifetime together with.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Congrats !! Very cool !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS Mark!

The most important thing we can do on this earth, leave it better than than we found it... and you're on the the way to doing it Man!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Congrats bro!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Congratulations! You're in for an incredible ride. It's incredible, wonderful, gratifying, scary, frustrating, tiring, etc. A roller coaster ride of emotions and you'll love every minute of it. You might not realize that when things are tough, but you'll look back and won't want to have missed any of it!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations Mark! So precious! Much love :cookie:


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

She is a wonder! Can't wait till she starts learning slingshots. I see a possible argument with the wife. She is a freediver. There is a chance Zorka will start with a speargun, like an underwater temporary replacement for slingshots  

THANK YOU ALL for stopping by! Means a lot!


----------

